# Another Newbie



## Allison6778 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, 

I have been viewing the forum as a guest for a while and thought it was about time I took the plunge!

My Husband and I have been trying to conceive for the last 18 months, I am 32 and my hubby is 38, we are currently on our sixth cycle of Clomid (50g) and had no sucess at all. I have had a Hycosy and both tubes are clear, they did pick up a cyst on one one my ovaries but I have been told it's not interferring with my fertility? and I have been told I have mild PCOS but have regular periods and no other symptoms? My Husband has had two lots of analysis, both times the Doctor has said  "there is enough there to do the damage". We are due back at the hospital in three weeks time and I am not sure what our next course of action will be? 

Any help or advice would be very much appreciated or if there is anyone else in a similar situation it would be great to hear from you as we are finding the whole process very disheartening. 

Thanks

Allison x


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Allison


Have you had  tracking scans with the clomid, if not they are well worth asking for. I had 2 months of clomid and nothing happened but the scans picked up that although the follicles were growing they were not ovulating. That meant I needed a trigger injection of HCG when the scans showed the follicles were ready. I then had 2 more cycles of clomid with HCG injection and conceived DS. Do you know for sure you ovulated on clomid? When it came to trying for second child I was not respnding to clomid and have moved on to OI, which involved daily injections of Menopur with tracking scans. Currently in the middle of my second cycle. Hope some of this helps.

SS


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Allison and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*FERTILITY GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Allison6778 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey SS

Many thanks for the reply. I have not been offered any folicle tracking, I had blood tests on the second round of Clomid but was told all was ok? I am using OPK's and getting positives around the time when I know I should be ovulating? It's good to know that you were sucessful, I am keeping everything crossed that it could work for us, I am going to ask my doctor about tracking next time we go although I am not sure they will offer me any further courses of Clomid as I am on month six already. Sorry for not knowing but what is OI? Really hope you are sucessful. 

Thanks again for your reply it has made me feel more postive. 

Allison xx


----------



## peacock (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Alison
I'm in a similar situation as you and have just joined. I've had every scan under the sun and they were all fine. The only thing is my cycle was irregular and they thought I wasn't ovulating as I had very very low day 21 progesterone. i was on Tamoxifen for over a year, which made me well and truly depressed so they have just changed it to Clomid! I read you're only meant to be on these tablets for a year max and Arne from Klinik Hausken just sent me an e-mail saying if you have more than 3/4 cycles of these drugs then you are less likely to ovulate later which has got me really worried. I'm going to go for private IVF as like you got nowhere on the NHS.... and I'm 35! Husband had high % abnormal and sluggish sperm but the doctors (I have seen a different doctor every single visit!!!) all say that it only takes the one sperm and not to worry about his sperm count!
Are you thinking of having IVF privately? I wasn't offered any tracking on clomid (or tamoxifen) infact they are just useless where I am.
Hope you have more luck than me xx


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Allison

Sorry, OI is ovulation induction. Clomid is a form of OI as far as I understand but I have menopur injections now which are a differnt form. 

It is entirely possible that they could prescribe you more clomid. I have had a total of 11 months 0ver recent years but my con likes people to take a few months break after each six month set.

SS


----------



## Allison6778 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey Peacock

Good to know I am not the only newbie!

Sorry to hear about you situation. Is Tamoxifen similar to Clomid? Fortunately I haven't had too many side effects from Clomid although I have put on over half a stone which is very unusual for me? A lot of people have been offered tracking but our cons has never mentioned it and as we have been labelled "Unexplained Infertilty" we just get told to go away and keep trying....so I can completely understand your frustration with the NHS. We haven't even considered the IVF route, I know we probably should but I am waiting for our next appointment before making any decisions, I am going to ask for tracking and also mention HCG shots, fingers crossed that works for us. 

The most frustrating part for us is that everything seems to be working fine, my cycles are spot on every 30 days, 14 days prior to this I am getting postives on OPK's we are both fit and healthy, my tubes are clear and hubby is fine, there is obviously something that they are not picking up. Perhaps we need to go down the private route! Have you been to see about private IVF? As much as I want a child the thought of IVF scares the hell out of me, I wish you lots of luck. 

Allison xx


----------



## Allison6778 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi SS

Thanks for info! I am sure I will pick up the abreviations soon!. 

I am going to speak to my cons about scans, hopefully they will show that I am ovulating but if not then I may need to go down another OI route, I really hope there is lots to try before heading down the IVF route, most of the time I am really positive but I get days when it hits me and I panic, is that normal? 

Fingers crossed that the injections work for you, keep me posted. 

Allison


----------



## peacock (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Allison 

Yes Tamoxifen is similar to Clomid but it really DOES make you put on weight  Tamoxifen made me very depressed after about 6 months. It was awful! I wouldn't recommend it for a long period of time.

If you have unexplained infertility you don't really have a reason just now to worry about IVF. I guess I am panicking as husband's sperm is bad and I'm old now, so don't have years to ponder what might happen if we leave it to chance. 

I have a colleague who had IVF in the UK. She got ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome which is a common side effect of IVF treatments and she had to leave work every day almost for 2 weeks for scans, monitoring etc. I wouldn't want that, then everybody has to know what's going on. So I looked into going abroad, having it done as part of a holiday. So if our next NHS appointment is as useless as all the others I'm gonna book it. 

Best of luck to you. Sometimes I think the NHS UK consultants here don't really pay any attention and just tell you nonsense. I mean the consultants we've seen haven't even read our notes and say the most ridiculous things when it's all documented in the files. Come to the conclusion even if I had a massive polyp or cyst they wouldn't have noticed anyway. I have all the symptoms of PCOS but they did one VERY brief scan said it was clear. Have you been checked for that?

xx


----------

